# Welche Haken?



## Taker_der_Faker (4. April 2013)

Ich bin in der letzten Saison ins Grübel gekommen, ob die hohe Fehbissquote beim Feederangeln auf meine Haken zurückzuführen ist. Denn ich habe trotz vieler Bisse nur wenige Fische an Land bringen können.
Also was nehmt ihr für Haken zum angeln auf Friedfisch, also welchen Hersteller bevorzugt ihr?|uhoh:;+


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Ich benutze meistens Brassenhaken von Gamakatsu oder kleine Karpfenhaken von VMC. Glaube aber das mit den Fehlbissen liegt eher an der Vorfachlänge und Taktik und nicht unbedingt am Haken / Hakenform. Würde mal lange Vorfächer versuchen oder was ich dann auch gern mache....kurze Vorfächer (näher am Futter) und Rollenbügel auf. Dann muss mal halt auf die Schnur schauen und nicht auf die Spitze. Hat bisher immer gut geklappt.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Hi!
Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein bisschen mit Vorfachlängen experimetiert und ich habe mich nach ca. 20 Ansitzen auf eine Kombination eingeschossen.
Eine Feeder-Rute wird mit Selbsthakmontage und 25 cm Vorfach gefischt(stinknormale Laufbleimontage mit Gummi-Stoppern direkt hinter dem Wirbel, wo der Korb eingehängt wird) und an der anderen Rute fische ich eine Schlaufenmontage und einem 70 cm langem Vorfach(so wie seit Jahren).
Die Bisse am kurzen Vorfach würde man so gut wie nie verwandelt bekommen, wenn es nicht an der Selbsthakmontage gefischt wird.
Es ist der komplette Aufbau einer Montage, der entscheident ist und nicht nur ein Teil.
Ich habe meinen absoluten Haken-Liebling gefunden, den ich(falls er weiter produziert wird) niemals mehr gegen einen anderen austauschen werde.
--> Gamakatsu LS-1100B in den Größen von 10-16.
Diesen Haken kann ich bedenkenlos jedem zum feedern empfehlen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Vertrau v.a. mal den klassischen Herstellern:
Bei VMC, Gamakatsu und Owner wirst du Selten daneben liegen!

Von Cormoran würde ich Dir dringen abraten:
Da kann man teilweise die Spitze mir dem Fingernagel verbiegen...#q

Ich hab inzwischen mein Standartsortiment gefunden.

Dazu gehört z.B. der ganz klassische Rundbogenhaken mit kurzem Schenkel, der i.d.R. als Karpfen-, bzw. Brassenhaken verkauft wird.

Den hab ich, von verschiedenen Herstellern in allen Größen und Farben getestet.
Aber nicht jeder taugt was:

Hatte mal den Fall, daß ich nur jeden 20. Biss verwandeln konnte.#d
Hab dann den exakt gleichen Haken, vom selben Hersteller, nur in einer anderen Farbe versucht und schon hing jeder Fisch...

Den Versuch hab ich mehrfach wiederholt.
Der goldene hat gnadenlos versagt, der schwarze gefangen.
Ein exakt gleiches, goldenes, Model von einem anderen Hersteller, hat dagegen gefangen...

Sowas findet man aber nur durch eigene Versuche raus.

Ich suche mir die Haken nach Gefühl raus.
Die je nach Situation sollte er eine bestimmte Form haben.
Ist aber eine reine Bauchgeschichte...

Dann wird getestet!
Wenn ich zufrieden bin, dann wird er in mein festes Sortiment aufgenommen.

Deswegen lasse immer einen Haken in der Packung und hebe sie auf, der Rest kommt in die Box.
So kann ich immer nachvollziehen, welcher Haken das genau war und nachkaufen.


Anderer Lösungsansatz wäre Deine Montage:
Hab früher mit Anti-Tangle- Boom gefeedert und hatte Fehlbisse ohne Ende (z.T ü90%).
Mit der Schaufenmontage hat es dann plötzlich reibungslos geklappt!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## coolzero23 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Ja kann dir auch nur den Tipp geben deine Montage zu ändern den bei uns fischen die auch alle mit grossen kleinen dicken und dünnen haken und ich selber fische z.b mit 8 Feederhaken und hatte fast jeden Biss in einen Drill verwandeln können.Antitangle würde ich z.b garnicht zum feedern nehmen ich angeln immer mit Schlaufenmontage aber ich ahbe laufwirbel in mini statt nur Wirbel oder Snaps zum feedern finde das es da immer etwas harkelieg bei druck auf der Schnur vorkommt.
Wenn du aber nen guten Haken testen willst würde ich dir Maruto Feederhaken fertigvorfach oder Profiblinker lose vorschlagen kann man empfehlen, es gibt auch Haken die die Spitze komplett verdreht haben das soll irgendwie auch noch etwas Vorteile verschaffen aber soweit war ich selbst auch noch nicht.


----------



## Franky (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Jepp, das "Gesamtbild" macht es aus!!! Da ist der Haken FAST Nebensache. Meine "Erfolgsmontage" ist auch eine Vorfachlänge von 75 - 80 cm bei ca 20 cm Schlaufe.
Allerdings stehe ich neben den bereits genannten Haken auf Cormoran CGS Brassenhaken (rot, Nr. 73-5307). Mit anderen Haken von Cormoran (hießen glaube ich "Profiline" mit irgendwas dran habe ich mich jedoch nicht anfreunden können. Die CGS habe ich noch nicht auf regulärem Weg kaputtbekommen. Dafür aber schon jede Menge andere, sei es von Zebco (im Matchman gebrochen), Exori, sogar Balzer und DAM.


----------



## grubenreiner (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Ich benutze inzwischen fast ausschließlich Drennan Modelle, den Super Specialist und den Wide Gape Specialist (weil mit Öhr bis Größe 16 zu haben, superscharf und günstig).

Aber wie die anderen schon richtig gesagt haben, der Haken ist nur eine Komponente, wenn der Rest nicht dazu passt oder der Haken nicht zum persönlichen Stil passt hilft alles nichts.

Hauptsache scharf, nicht zu extravagant und der Ködergröße und Schnurstärke angepasst.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Danke Leute!
Bisher habe ich die Schlaufenmontage gefischt, da ich bei Anti-Tangle nur kleine Fische ans Band bekommen habe.
Ich habe diverse Hersteller versuchet, aber eben noch nicht die von euch genannten, deshalb werde ich Gamakatsu und VMC kaufen.

Die Vorfachlänge werde ich auch mal übedenken und etwas länger wählen, aber kommt es bei einer 20 cm Schlaufe dann nicht zu Verwickelungen?

Bisher habe ich immer die normalen Vorfächer genommen, die waren zwischen 50 und 60 cm!


----------



## D123J (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Ich kann Grubenreiner nur beipflichten. Drennan macht sehr gute Haken. Und das nicht erst seit gestern. Von daher qualitativ sehr hochwertig. 

Bindest du deine Haken eigentlich selbst oder verwendest du die fertigen Vorfächer. Auch hier kann man nämlich einiges optimieren. Nimm dir mal einen Öhrhaken, binde ihn auf verschiedene Arten an und ziehe ihn im Anschluss über deinen Zeigefinger. Hier kannst du dann beobachten, wie er sich verhält (vgl. Video bei ca. 1:00 Min: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xklQK40-8Zk ). Gute Haken-Vorfach-Verbindung: Er dreht sich und hakt. Schlechte Verbindung: Du ziehst ihn mehrfach über den Knick, ohne dass er fasst.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist wie schon mehrfach bemerkt der Haken einer von vielen Faktoren.


----------



## Hümpfi (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Dir mir bekannten Haken von Drennan wie Super Specialist, Carbon Feeder usw. sind zum Feedern im Stillwasser viel zu Dickdrahtig. Die verwende ich nur zum Barbenangeln im Extrem Schnellen Wasser. Ich würde immer zu extrem dünndrahtigen aber denoch stabilen Haken zum Feedern greifen. Der Grund: zu etwa 70-80% Haken sich die Fische beim Feedern selbst. Wenn man dann zu einem Dünndrahtigen und Nadelscharfen Haken greift verstärkt man diesen Effekt weiter.
Ich Fische modelle von Sensas, und Owner

mfg


----------



## D123J (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Es gibt von Drennan durchaus andere als die hier genannten Typen. Mit denen kann man auch gut die von dir beschriebene Stillwasserfischerei betreiben.


----------



## grubenreiner (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Es kommt halt immer drauf an für was sie gedacht sind, Feedern ist schließlich nicht gleich Feedern.

Bei mir zum Beispiel bestetht ständig eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein Karpfen einsteigt, Seerosen und Schilf gibts auch genügend und mit dem Vorfach geh ich daher nie unter 0,18er. Da darfs dann gern auch ein stärkerer Haken sein.
woanders wenns in freiem Wasser auf Brassen geht siehts wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Dunraven (5. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Also die Hakenform ist sehr wichtig.
Beim Feedern haben langschenkelige Stipphaken weniger zu suchen, da braucht man Haken die auch gut hängen bleiben. Ist halt ein Unterschied ob ein Haken dazu gedacht ist mit der Pole nach oben anzuschlagen oder mit der Feederrute zur Site bzw. da teilweise selbsthaken. Fürs Feedern nehme ich daher gerne Rundbogen Haken. Mein Favorit ist der Gamakatsu 2210. Owner hat auch gute, aber die sind gleich in einer anderen Preisklasse. Auch Kamasan, ect. haben passende. Aber beim 2210 (am liebsten in rot aber blau ist auch ok oder was sonst gerade da ist) stimmt für mich der Preis (25 Stück ca. 2,50 Euro) und das was er kann.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

@Dunraven

Das mit der Anschlagrichtung finde ich hochinteressant!
Mit dem "richtigen" Stippen hatte ich noch nie zu tun.
Darüber hab ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.
Ich wähle den Haken, bei den ich, in der jeweiligen Situation ein gutes Gefühl habe.

Aber einer meiner Lieblinge zum Feedern ist genau der von Dir beschriebene Rundbogenhaken...
(Hab´s als Karpfen-/Brassenhaken bezeichnet)

Dagegen nehm ich zum Köfistippen gerne langschenlige Modelle...

Aber das hat sich bei mir nur aus der Praxis ergeben.

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (6. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Sehr interessante Thesen die ihr hier in die runde werft, beim Posenangeln fische ich auch lieber mit langen Haken, aber beim Feedern habe ich mir da selten/nie Gedanken drum gemacht!
Ich habe meine Haken zum Friedfischangeln bisher nicht selbst gebunden, aber werde in Zukunft wohl wieder darauf zurück greifen (binde meine Zanderhaken IMMER selbst)

Ich kann mich nur nochmals bei euch allen bedanken das ihr mir die kommenden Saison wohl mit einer höheren Fischausbeute beschert


----------



## Slick (6. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Ich fische eigentlich immer mit langschenkligen Haken.Ich habe dadurch weniger(gefühlte) Fehlbisse.

2 Maden als L-Form aufgezogen oder noch eine dritte Made an der Hakenspitze aufgespießt.

Da hakt sich jeder Fisch selbst außer es sind Brutfische unterwegs, die mir die Maden auslutschen.


Grüße


----------



## Dunraven (7. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> @Dunraven
> 
> Das mit der Anschlagrichtung finde ich hochinteressant!



Muss aber gestehen das es jetzt auch nur so ein Gedankengang von mir war. Es sind ja große Unterschiede zwischen 3-4m Scnur die man nach oben oder leicht zur Seite hin bewegt, und 15-100, Schnur die man beim Feedern bewegt. Aber selbst wenn das keinen Unterschied macht sind die Unterschiede in der zu bewegenden Schnur doch gewaltig, weshalb ein Feederhaken gut greifen, und sich notfalls auch selbst haben muss. Ein großer Bogen greift halt besser als ein kleiner am langen Schenkel. Der ist halt besser für kleine Mäuler beim Stippen, und kleine Köder. Da ist es ja auch wichtig den 22er Haken schnell zu lösen, was mit langem Schenkel auch leichter ist. Beim Feedern geht man ja eher selten unter 18er Haken. Wobei, ich schon weil die Gamakatsu 2210 in 18 noch größer ausfallen als manche 14er Haken.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (9. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Sooooo!
Owner Haken zum selbst binden und Camtec (Weißfisch) sind bestellt!
Mal sehen wie mir diese Modelle zusagen und wie die Bissausbeute ist!

Nochmals danke, an euch alle für eure Erfahrungen und Tipps


----------



## Franky (9. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Muss aber gestehen das es jetzt auch nur so ein Gedankengang von mir war. .....



Nee, ist absolut richtig! Durch seitliches Anschlagen ploppt der Haken aufgrund des spitzeren Winkels schneller aus dem Maul heraus, als ihn dort zu setzen. Darum habe ich gelernt immer nach oben hin anzuschlagen - im Zweifel hoch und hinter den Kopf  Ist mitunter auch sinnvoll, um Fisch mit Korb schnell vom Grund zu lösen und nicht in der Kante/Steinpackung hängen zu bleiben!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (9. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Das werde ich dann in Zukunft auch versuchen die Rute hoch zu ziehen beim Anschlag, denn ich habe oft zur Seite angekloppt! 
Danke für den Ratschlag!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (10. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Soooo!
Habe die haken bekommen und mir die Dinger genauer angeschaut.
Wie angekündigt Owner Haken 53853 (Größe 10) und Owner 53117 (Größe 10 und 12) und die Dinger lassen sich gut binden und sehen gut aus, sie sind sogar leicht nach außen gedreht wobei der Haken sicher besser packen wird.
Die Camtec machen nen so lala Eindruck, aber sind in Größe 18 und 16, also nichts mehr zum binden!
Jetzt kann die neue Feedersaison hier am vereinigten Main in Kulmbach kommen


----------



## Dunraven (11. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Das Camtech lala ist war zu erwarten, aber warum nicht mehr zu binden? 16 und 18 sind die Größen die ich normal bei Feederhaken binde, dann noch 20 und 22 bei den Gamakatsu 2210. Alle sehr gut zu binden. Beim Stippen sind 16er Haken auch kein Problem und 18er gehen ebenfalls gut, und die fallen deutlich kleiner aus als die Feederhaken.


----------



## phirania (11. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

na super,konnte ich mir ein paar tips aneignen.danke ich gehe dieses jahr das erste mal gezielt feedern.
bin sonst eher der raubfisch freak....|wavey:


----------



## TrapperT (26. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

mit Camtec in 16er Größe hatte ich Fehlbisse ohne Ende. Hab dann Gamakatsu in 16 genommen und alle Rotaugen hingen.

Eine dicke Lachsforelle hat mir beim Camtec den 08er Haken an 020er Schnur abgebrochen, mitten durch abgebrochen! Seit dem ist Camtec für mich erledigt. Mit Gamakatsu hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Herrliche Barsche bis 45cm am 16er Vorfach und keine Probleme.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (28. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

ALso ich war jetzt am Wochenende Feedern und die Owner Haken sind der Hammer. Die meisten Fische haben sich durch den Futterkorb selbst gehakt (so kam es mir jedenfalls vor)!
Aber ich muss auch zugeben das ich den Anschlag jetzt über Kopf und nicht mehr zur Seite setze, was mir ja hier als Tipp verraten wurde.... 
Also ich kann nur wiederholen das ich sehr dankbar für jeden Tipp bin und ich meine Bissausbeute erhöhen konnte.


----------



## foggetz (28. April 2013)

Mhmmm mir ist beim letzten mal auf Gamakatsu nen (Satz-)Karpfen verloren, da sich der Haken komplett aufgebogen hat.  Muss aber auch nochmal nachschauen welche das genau waren... 

War extrem ärgerlich da ich der Biss direkt beim ersten Wurf kam und es mein erster Karpfen überhaupt gewesen wäre! Direkt vorm Ufer dann ausgestiegen wegen dem Haken...  Den ganzen Tag ging bei mir nicht mehr viel. Meine Kollegen hatten einen biss nach dem anderen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Ich bin bzgl. Haken recht digital: Mit Festblei Owner Flyliner, beim Rest Gamakatsu A1 (da biegt sich nix auf).


----------



## Riesenangler (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Also ich verwende am liebsten die 2210R von Gamakatsu. In den Größen 10-6 . Ich weiss das das ganz schöne Anker sind , aber hier bei uns im Silokanal und in der Havel sind die Fische nicht so wählerisch. Da kann es auch mal etwas derber ausfallen. Ich kürze mir die Vorfächer nach meinem eigenen Gusto. Im Herbst zereißen einem hier die Plötzen auch schon mal die 16er Vorfächer. Ausschlitzer sind mit denen sehr sehr selten. Die von Owner sind auch sehr gut, aber ich bin der Meinung das sie mir etwas zu scharf sind weil ich regelmäßig ausschlitzer und Aussteiger habe, wenn die Bremse ein wenig zu Stark eingestellt ist. Jedenfalls habe ich dann mit den Gamakatsu keine Aussteiger. Bevor jetzt wieder alle auf mich einprügeln , das ist nur mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck.
Ich kann Dunraven nur recht geben. die Hakenform ist sehr wichtig. Ich habe mir das mal in einem großen Aquarium angeschaut. Ich bin für mich zur Erkenntnis gekommen das langschenkelige Haken wie man sie beim Stippen verwendet , beim Feedern nicht so toll sind. Ich habe mich dann mal mit einem Unterhalten der es kann und der auch in einem Feederteam angelt. Der sagte mir das langschenkelige Haken auf größere Entfernung schei..e sind weil der der Dreh-und Schwerpunkt des Hakens relativ weit von der Bindung entfernt ist und daher die Haken dann beim Anschlag wegkippen, und man dann entweder keinen Fisch hakt oder der Haken unsicher sitzt und man viel Fisch verliert. Wenn man aber Haken mit kurzen Schenkel verwendet, dann ist der Dreh-und Schwerpunkt der Hakens näher an der Bindung und die Spitze fast auf einer Höhe mit der Bindung. Daher kippen die Haken nicht so stark weg wie es bei den Langschenkeligen der Fall ist. Bei denen spielt das beim Stippen nicht so die Rolle weil man ja hier nur relativ kurz anschlägt und nicht wie beim Feedern gerne mal über einen Meter und länger der Anschlagweg ist. Eine interessante Altanative sind auch die sogenannten Circlehooks. Hier wird überhaupt nicht angeschlagen sondern man muss hier die Nerven behalten und dann wenn der richtige Moment gekommen scheint nur noch einkurbeln. Mit denen habe ich aber überhaupt keine Erfahrungen , was sich aber in dieser Saison ändern wird.


----------



## foggetz (29. April 2013)

foggetz schrieb:


> Mhmmm mir ist beim letzten mal auf Gamakatsu nen (Satz-)Karpfen verloren, da sich der Haken komplett aufgebogen hat.  Muss aber auch nochmal nachschauen welche das genau waren...
> 
> War extrem ärgerlich da ich der Biss direkt beim ersten Wurf kam und es mein erster Karpfen überhaupt gewesen wäre! Direkt vorm Ufer dann ausgestiegen wegen dem Haken...  Den ganzen Tag ging bei mir nicht mehr viel. Meine Kollegen hatten einen biss nach dem anderen.



Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Es waren sogar die 14er 2210R die hier jeder so lobt. Der eine hat sich bei mir und dem kleinen Satzkarpfen komplett aufgebogen! Hab ich da einfach einen Montagshaken erwischt oder einfach zu klein für den karpfen? 
Für Rotaugen absolut top der Haken!


----------



## Riesenangler (30. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Der 14er ist schon ziemlich klein und auch recht feindrahtig. So ab der 10er Größe ist es ein recht robuster Haken.


----------



## foggetz (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Na dann werd ich mir die mal einzeln kaufen und mich auch daran versuchen mal selbst zu binden.

Von der Schärfe her ist der Haken nämlich echt super


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Haken?*

Die von Maruto, kann ich absolut nicht emphehlen. Ich ahtte mit denen extrem viele Aussteiger. Auch andere Feederer konnten mir das bestätigen. Die sind in meinen Augen eine glatte Fehlkonstruktion.


----------

